# swarm video



## nursebee

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjHCSo_NeEc&feature=youtu.be

My wife saw this the other day, I got out real quick to catch this video. I ended up pulling two frames of brood out to help trap them.


----------



## e-spice

I enjoyed that. Thanks!


----------



## nursebee

You are welcome.

This seemed to be a largish swarm. Here they are in the new home.


----------



## aunt betty

Once I was "lucky" and was inspecting a hive next to one that swarmed. I heard the noise and took a look and wow. Watched the swarm pour out the entrance. It was like a river of bees. 
It did not take long for them to settle on a branch and within minutes I had the swarm already in a hive. Have been lucky several times this year. 

Cool video.


----------

